# taking out wood stove how to fill hole.



## bowanna03 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a coal stove in my basement and I am taking it out. What can I use to cover the hole that will be left from where I take the vent out of. It is aluminum siding and is going to be hard to find.


----------



## bowanna03 (Apr 4, 2009)

cmon guys no one can help me out.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

You need to attach a photo of your problem. I'm under the impression from your post that you were talking about filling the hole in the basement, then you mentioned siding.
So now I'm thinking that the hole is outside.
For sure you need to give us more info, if you want an answer!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

We really do need more info, and pics, to help you in this. But let's look at it this way, and I do not use the word "assume"-PERIOD! You are removing a coal fired stove in your basement, which means it does indeed, or should, have a vent pipe. This vent pipe has to pass through a wall, a roof or something to vent outside and it sounds as if it is a wall. Now you have the interior wall to patch a hole in and an exterior wall to patch a hole in. SEE-we don't know what the interior wall is comprised of. We do seem to know that the exterior siding is older aluminum, but what is the exterior sheathing made of? The aluminum siding can be patched, not so that it's invisible, but not so noticeable if you take your time and do a good job. Please, more information and I assure you that someone will jump in and give you answers to help you. Thanks, David


----------



## bowanna03 (Apr 4, 2009)

it goes out side just above the foundation and through siding outside. It is going through osb and not concrete. sorry no pics my camera is broke. I need to patch the inside with a piece of osb my issue is the outside because I can not find matching siding.


----------



## bowanna03 (Apr 4, 2009)

I mean through the wall in the cellar but above the concrete foundation.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

bowanna03 said:


> it goes out side just above the foundation and through siding outside. It is going through osb and not concrete. sorry no pics my camera is broke. I need to patch the inside with a piece of osb my issue is the outside because I can not find matching siding.


 I had a similar problem when I had an oil tank taken out. Had to close off holes where the pipes came out.
My aluminum siding was lapped. One hole was cut in, right on the lap.
I bought some aluminum flat stock, cut and bent it to a suitable size, sprayed it with auto touch up paint, and screwed in place with self-tapping gutter screws.


----------

